# bow eye reinforcement on a hi-sider



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This hull is now relegated to STA duck and/or remote fishing duty, places where I would need to drag it up and onto a raised bank. I usually either drag it up with a winch or just with the truck and anchor rope. 

Either way I'm concerned about pulling the SS lifting eye out. What's the best material to use as a reinforcement inside the hull? Can I just a piece of wood to fit, cover it with 'glass, then glass it in place?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wood block shaped to fit the vee of the bow, embedded in an epoxy filler paste,
fiberglassed over, with large diameter washer(s), on the bolt(s).
Spread the load so as not to pull the bolts through.

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/BuildingTheGrassSlipper#5230431100695525634

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/FinishingTheGrassSlipper#5269421701629139298


----------

